# Little roof job



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

superseal said:


> There's a couple of houses I maintain that have it and this one I get called out to pressure wash every year. It's a two story colonial, rather large, not a single valley to be found.
> 
> 
> 
> When I'm cleaning the tops off, I'll blast water up the roof and watch it work. In this particular case it seems to work well. I'm not sure how they handle valleys, whether it's diverters or screening or what, but can only imagine the water that pours off if its solid top.



All of the hooded covers have issues with valleys and draining one roof onto another without a direct pipe. I'm very selective when I'll even offer the cover I use. They all suck with ice too.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> All of the hooded covers have issues with valleys and draining one roof onto another without a direct pipe. I'm very selective when I'll even offer the cover I use. They all suck with ice too.


I know what you mean...I tried every cover over the last 30+ years and it's always in search of a better mousetrap. I mostly use Leaf Relief today with 5 or 6K, big outlets and only push leaf protection if absolutely necessary.

Gutter helmet is big around here as well. Talk about smoking prices 

Me, this is about the best I can do for dirty valleys...Kinda ugly, but what else could I do besides nothing :sad:


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

I'm with you SS.... I will only use LEAF RELIEF. Never any of the gutter "Helmut" type things.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Raindrop gutter guard my friends.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't push anything. I've talked the homeowner out if covers many times. I instal a hooded cover when it will work perfectly and even a basic aluminum screen when it's an ideal situation. Every situation is different. The guys that get in trouble are the greedy ones who will sell anything and everything I'm the one who will have to go back if they don't work. Peace of mind is worth more to me than money 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe if their home show displays showed how many bees find this type of cover appealing, sales might be in the gutter ...no pun intended.

Gosh darn, their all over the place here and we gotta re-pitch some of these turds.

Anyhoot, progress update...we get there this morning expecting a short day of only ripping and re-doing the rear porch roof when Kevin discovered the whole exposure is covered in I/W 

After attempting to remove it which proved quite fruitless in 90 deg temps, the decision was made to pull the sheathing as a faster and less painful approach.

The overuse of I/W IMO is a very serious problem. One of which I have participated in, but in all honesty, never felt good about. How will the next guy get this up I say. 

On my own jobs, I'll usually cover over I/W with felt or synthetic to prevent shingle bond, but have yet to rip this configuration off so I can't say for sure if that will work or not either.

Irregardless of the fact, many future homeowners and roofers who run into this mess are gonna have a bad day and it'll cost more than they wish to rectify it correctly.

So goes a short Friday 

PS. No I/W on this exposure...I talked Kevin into old school double lap (2 layers) which should ensure a good job and keep future roofers happy.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah, once the i/w sticks to those shingles there's no going back.
I always roll my synfelt over the i/w so the next guy has an easier time. 
I've never pulled the sheathing to fix that situation, but I've pulled all the tabs off to level everything and gone over that.


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> I don't push anything. I've talked the homeowner out if covers many times. I instal a hooded cover when it will work perfectly and even a basic aluminum screen when it's an ideal situation. Every situation is different. The guys that get in trouble are the greedy ones who will sell anything and everything I'm the one who will have to go back if they don't work. Peace of mind is worth more to me than money
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always experiment with a cover on my own home before I sell it to customers. I've had decent luck with Raytec's REAL brand covers. They work decently and don't break the bank. 
However, I always point out to the customer that no product is a cure all and that pine needles will defeat just about anything that you put up there. A couple of weeks ago a customer did his own online research and wanted a certain cover product. I saw that installation required lifting the first course of shingles to slide the cover under. I flat out refused. He went with my current product instead. I don't believe in disturbing shingles that have sealed down. 
I recently found a product called Standard Gutter Guard that looks promising, although slightly higher priced than my current product. As usual, I'll test it out on a 46' run on my house in an area where a product from the ghost of things past let a ton of shingle grit through. So much so that it plugged a downspout diverter that goes to my rain barrel.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

SamM said:


> Yeah, once the i/w sticks to those shingles there's no going back.
> I always roll my synfelt over the i/w so the next guy has an easier time.
> I've never pulled the sheathing to fix that situation, but I've pulled all the tabs off to level everything and gone over that.


Use grace and it won't stick. You won't need the felt buffer either saving you a step. I feel like all the granulated iw products are second rate although cheaper than grace. It's an easy upsell to the customer when you put the samples side by side.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

tccoggs said:


> Use grace and it won't stick. You won't need the felt buffer either saving you a step. I feel like all the granulated iw products are second rate although cheaper than grace. It's an easy upsell to the customer when you put the samples side by side.


That's good to know if that's the case.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Turned out these little wing roofs, pents, cheeks, deco strips or whatever the hell you call them were never step flashed, but rather one solid L-bend of aluminum.

I know some people do it this way, but not me. I've always stepped these areas with homemade soaker tins and normally wouldn't re-use step flashing anyway if it was there. 

Siding was pulled back, shingles ripped, more rot replaced and today we're re-building that little stick chimney which is referred to as silica brick around these parts. This brick was widely used around here, mainly Capes, Twins and Row Homes and came in white and pink. It's a God awful brick ugly to begin with let alone once it ages 40 to 60 years. Window sills and chimneys are the first to go when this stuff heads south.

Still have some Boral work on some patio wall ledges that are rotting and some fascia repairs including re-pitching that 2nd floor rear gutter.

Did I say the bees love this chit


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Moving on to the chimney, it does'nt get much easier than this one. Even by myself, I can eat these things for breakfast and fart them out by lunch. 

Being it was about 189 degrees and swampy humid out, I set up my trusty umbrella so I could live to see another day. It's amazing something as simple as an umbrella can mean the difference between life and death :sweatdrop::sweatdrop: 

The brick i'm using here will be my usual selection 52DD's and I'll be using AmeriMix type S to lay it up. Simple lick and stick crown since that's what's in the budget ...many of you know I like poured 

We'll counter this little guy tomorrow and we should be watertight on this property shortly.

Kev is showing an interest in learning masonry...I let him try out his hand at striking up one side of the chimney as I raced around the other three. He confidently acknowledge it looks a lot easier than it is and asked me to bail him out on his side.

Poor fella, he actually did a good job and I believe his existing dexterity in other trowel trades such as drywall and caulking, lends itself for him to be a quick study.

Kudos Kev, you did a nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I've raised the chimney two courses and extended the flue a bit to meet current code as the previous one was a little short of being legal. 

There's a little skunk roaming the property here and he's already squirted his scent several times already which Kev seems to have a nose for. Me, I can't tell, my sniffer doesn't always work as well as it used too so I hope I don't run into him anytime soon.

Tomorrow I'll hit this with a little SureKlean PD which will waterproof the brick and mortar after we get her flashed up and caulked. It also renders efflorescence nil and void and aids in preventing future freeze/thaw damage for a period of 10 to 15 years.


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

How was the access to the little wing roof? I've used some shady setups while replacing those. Never fails if there's one of those its over a huge garden.

Roof looks nice, how'd the tamkos run? Nice and straight a little wobbly? Never seen that brand before.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

We're trying to get this flashing done before the heat kicks on so we're doing it first thing in the morning to avoid getting singed.

I cut the reglet and took the measurements and yelled them down to Kev who manned the brake.

We'll paint it black once we're done so it blends a little better. 

Actually don't look too bad white :whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

PatChap said:


> How was the access to the little wing roof? I've used some shady setups while replacing those. Never fails if there's one of those its over a huge garden.
> 
> Roof looks nice, how'd the tamkos run? Nice and straight a little wobbly? Never seen that brand before.


Yea we had power lines on the one side and a flower bed, the other side had an AC compressor. Same story here, it's takes forever to do these usually.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh, the Tamko's are a great shingle btw...minimal chalk lines and very consistent.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

A quick paint job and it's black as requested...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

superseal said:


> I cut the reglet and took the measurements and yelled them down to Kev who manned the brake.


What's the logic behind that "V" bend at the top you're tamping in with your catspaw? Why not just an "L"?


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> What's the logic behind that "V" bend at the top you're tamping in with your catspaw? Why not just an "L"?


Hooks in to the brick better was my understanding


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> What's the logic behind that "V" bend at the top you're tamping in with your catspaw? Why not just an "L"?


Sam is correct and in addition, when doing more traditional lead or copper with a mortar pack, it aids against water infiltration...think end dam.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

So after we wrapped up the chimney this morning, we set our sites on that 2nd floor rear gutter I talked about earlier which was the culprit in pushing up the existing roof shingles and causing a major fascia, sheathing and rafter rot. The owner stated the gutters were installed ten years ago so I'd surmise we've had the problem all along.

Here's some more of what you get when your gutter installer doesn't get his details correct. 

It does however provide us more work which is always a good thing :thumbup: 

PS. as soon as we corrected the rot, installed new capping along the entire rear fascia and re-installed that crap azz gutter (trying to talk him into new ones down the road with new siding as well as a chimney liner), the skies opened and the rain dance began. It was the first site of rain this entire job and actually quite welcome at this stage.

Tomorrow, we have a little boral work to do here and some final knockouts and we'll place the call to have the dumpster removed. Should be wrapping up with a short Friday, but I shouldn't speak to soon I suppose based on our current streak of luck :no:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't want to come off as rude, but how are you making money on this project? Seems like its taking a long time. I know if we were on this project for more than two days, it would stop being profitable.

I will admit that it does look very good.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I don't want to come off as rude, but how are you making money on this project? Seems like its taking a long time. I know if we were on this project for more than two days, it would stop being profitable.
> 
> I will admit that it does look very good.


160 man hours, give or take an hour or so :whistling 

Our numbers worked out just fine in addition to extra work orders.

What's your total man hour estimate of this project?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Well I'm only going off the pictures. If it was straight roof replacement and chimney flash, without rebuilding like you did, I'd expect it to be torn off and roofed in a day. 56 man hours.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Then again, a third or forth guy on this job would have speed us up exponentially I would agree.

Good for you though, sounds like you're really banging out the work that's usually a good thing :thumbup:

Keep in mind as well, our reputation precedes us in these parts and most of our client base is referral work. We actually have no problem profiting nicely for the projects we undertake.

Chit we made so much moolah on this job I was actually able to afford a new drill :whistling

Check this deal out...HDepot tonight, apparently not valid till 8/3 thru 8/? but the display was on the floor and swooped it up. I get up to the register to ring out and the extra 5.0 battery was ringing up @ 129.99 and the cashier was confused. Finally we see the small print on the ad and has to call a manager. Manager rolls over and says, "the offer is not valid yet but i'll let you slide this time 

Anyhoot, New Milwaukee 1/2" hammer and 1/4" impact, dual charger, 3 batteries total; red lithiun 2.0, 4.0 and a free 5.0. Came with a nice large bag as well :thumbsup:

The tool binge continues :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Well I'm only going off the pictures. If it was straight roof replacement and chimney flash, without rebuilding like you did, I'd expect it to be torn off and roofed in a day. 56 man hours.


Damn, that's flying...I would think for what we did here a four man crew could have done it in a week.

In addition to boot, the weather being heatwave, swamp like and flat out unruly did not aid in our efficiency I will admit.

I was serious when I said my buddies company, a 10 man crew would have wiped this clean in a day as well. I think he makes a little more cashola than me too :huh:

Sounds like you go a good thing going there :thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I suppose we didn't really log in 160 man hours on this project after all as we did cut short several days and finished up early today as well.

Only a few minor things left to do here for now including replacing wall caps on the exterior rear porch, caulking some nail heads, some capping repairs, final cleanup including the errant nail sweep and some chimney cleaning and sealing with Siloxaine PD.

If you recall the internal flue picture I took, it's in bad shape. A lot of the terracotta is crumbling into dust and I could see voided areas throughout the run. These conditions always require further inspection and service to ensure the vent stack is not blocked from below from the accumulation of debris which can have fatal consequences if carbon monoxide enters the living space. 

Sure enough, the base of the stack was jam packed with sand, broken terracotta and other masonry debris which was cleaned out by the removal of smoke pipe and then re-installed. 

I informed the owner here his chimney failed my litmus test and would need re-lining to ensure safe operating conditions. Basically would be installing a stainless steel flue system, top to bottom, to vent his oil fired furnace safely.

He's seems in compliance with my suggestions, so I gave him ballpark pricing, we'll see were it goes.

The porch wall caps were done in Boral,.. funny story here as Kev ran down to the local lumber yard to pick up 2ea, 16ft 1x8's and when removing them from his ladder racks, a hear a big snap.

Apparently this stuff is as floppy as my go to PVC and will crack right in half if you're not careful. We'll, snapped in half it did, both pieces that is and Kev was pissed. I told him to take it back and tell them the guy who put it on the truck did it and demand new. Actually, that's quite a long shot given the fact Kev put them on the truck :laughing:

Truth is, he was honest with them about it and simply was very frustrated that $100.00 worth of material could evaporate so quickly. Guy behind the counter at Tague Lumber was very accommodating and said he'd let him slide, but only this time only and provided him with new materials.

Trying out some primer from BM...Insl-X Aqua lock plus...works pretty nice with their cheap $5.00 silver tip Wooster :thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

So it did turn out we had an early day :thumbup: called the dumpster dude and told him to get his friggin' trash out of the driveway. 

Actually, I know the fella through some local friends and he's pretty cool. Short notice, he'll drop it off and most times, same day pickup.

Made the call and out he came.

It's a wrap :thumbup:


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

PatChap said:


> How was the access to the little wing roof? I've used some shady setups while replacing those. Never fails if there's one of those its over a huge garden.


I shingle those little wing roofs from the top down while standing on 2x4 cleats. It works well.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice work Superseal!


----------



## WindowsonWash (Nov 1, 2011)

+1

Looks sharp.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I HATE tamkos


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Am not a superroofer fan. We bought my girlfriend a Senco roofpro450 and i absolutely love that thing. I am planning on buying a couple more to add to the arsenal


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Tamkos aren't for haters and your Senco roof pro apparently blows as much smoke as you do :thumbsup:

http://www.amazon.com/product-revie...?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addOneStar&showViewpoints=0

Maybe if you provide more specifics, I maybe all ears


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

It does not like cheap or smashed coils, I'll give you that, but it runs just as good as any of my Hitachi's do.

As far as Tamkos go, they are decent shingles but still 5" exposure and i got a batch that the rep said got run to hot and all the shingles needed chiseled apart because they were baked together. Also the ends aren't even close to square,l. I only sell Landmarks as my minimum shingle. Pro or OC duration for midgrade and TL, grand manor etc for high end stuff


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I blow NO smoke friend...just facts


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

Sencos suck, I bought 3 450's that worked good for all of one seasom. Parts are expensive on them, but their pricey for max guns to. Trigger assembly on a superroofer was over $100. Lasted 4 seasons though


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Nothing beats a Hitachi


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

> I HATE tamkos


All shingle manufacturer's have issues that crop up from time to time. Machinery get's out of whack just a bit and before it's fixed (stopping the line - NEVER a good thing in manufacturing) and you had a few squares that could be squirrely. 

I worked on the wholesale side of the business for six years at West Roofing and Supply (now Shelter Distribution). We sold Certainteed, Tamko, GAF, OC, Elk and even some Atlas shingles for a while. _*EVERY*_ single one of them had issues from time to time. It all came down to how the reps handled it. Fortunately, all of our reps were pretty good back then and always took care of our contractor customers.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

It was a big enough issue i hardly see them here anymore


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Not sure which plant your area draws from. But some shingle manufacturing plants are REALLY old. Doesn't matter which manufacturer. They all have really old plants as well as brand spanking new ones. 

The older the plant, the more problems that typically crop up from time to time it seems. For example, CertainTeed Landmarks were always my favorite go to shingle and a ton of my contractor customers as well. Never had an issue with them.

But during a particularly big hail storm in 2000 (I think), our regular CT plant couldn't keep up. So they switched us to a plant down in GA. Right away we started having ALL KINDS of problems with the Landmarks, XT's , basically, almost everything coming out of that plant it seemed.... had an issue or three.

In fact, our CT rep at the time even halted shipments into our market out of that plant. He along with West Roofing, bit the bullet and took whatever we could get from our regular plant. Which was great for us not having problems, but bad for him. Unfortunately, it cost him a ton of business in that storm and eventually, his job.

So, that's why I say it's not necessarily the brand, but the actual plant the shingles come out of.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Well put John and it's like this across the board in other industries as well...e.g concrete plants, lumber suppliers and even paints and coating manufacturers...Hell, look at the auto industry.

To simply say Tamko sucks is irresponsible and in contempt to how the world really works.

And I'd have to say to A&E, Hitachi is a great gun and widely admired...why would you downgrade to the Senco when Hitachi served you so well?


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

superseal said:


> Well put John and it's like this across the board in other industries as well...e.g concrete plants, lumber suppliers and even paints and coating manufacturers...Hell, look at the auto industry.
> 
> To simply say Tamko sucks is irresponsible and in contempt to how the world really works.
> 
> And I'd have to say to A&E, Hitachi is a great gun and widely admired...why would you downgrade to the Senco when Hitachi served you so well?


Because it is my girlfriend's gun, it is 100 bucks cheaper and she does about 1/10 of the shingling that i do. I have 2 Hitachi's that are mine. I use her gun from time to time to irritate her and and because i kind of like it...very Hitachi ish.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

A girlfriend that shingles...now that's pretty bad azz! :thumbup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

She put on 6sq in 2 and a half hours last week


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Get that girl a SuperRoofer :blink:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I ran the first 4 feet and up the valley, she did the rest









Her sister in law passes, papers, tears off, and cleans up


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

I just got to ask,what shingle manufacturer would approve this type of installation?Looks like a very narrow stagger in those courses.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

6" offset


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry,don't want to mess up SS's thread so I'll just leave it for others
to convince themselves that those are at 6".


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I'm almost there be happy to get a pic not on an uphill sideways angle


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

pardon me, a couple may be 5" still covered


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

superseal said:


> A girlfriend that shingles...now that's pretty bad azz! :thumbup:



Insert joke here


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Oakland county Michigan...there is your joke


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

My ex helped me shingle our old place and her mom's house, and she was a super girly girl. She stripped and cleaned up. 
No reason a motivated lady couldn't do it.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Oakland county Michigan...there is your joke



I make the best of it


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

mrcharles said:


> I make the best of it


Is your little dock supposed to impress me? I've worked that side of the state before, i like it here in GR where i don't have to pack up my jobsite before i go to lunch


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Is your little *dock* supposed to impress me? I've worked that side of the state before, i like it here in GR where i don't have to pack up my jobsite before i go to lunch


When I first read this...never mind :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

oldfrt said:


>


 I just got to ask,what shingle manufacturer would approve this type of installation?Looks like a very narrow stagger in those courses.[/QUOTE]

The very reason I always follow manufacturers specifications - never know with a warranty claim.

In this case, Tamko calls for "Full shingle, 29", 23", 16 3/8, 10 3/8" rinse and repeat. what's nice is when you lop your 29" piece, you get 10 3/8" left over, when you lop your 23", your left with 16 3/8...perfect arrangement with no waste.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

A&E, I thank God there are people like you, because if there's one thing I hate...It's roofing.

I hate tearing off.
I hate getting materials, tools, etc. to the roof
I hate heights
I hate installing shingles
I hate cleaning up
I hate how everything hurts at the end of the day, even my toe nails.
The only thing I do like is the views. I hate everything else.

Thumbs up to you and others like you


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I am a glutton for punisment


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

superseal said:


> The very reason I always follow manufacturers specifications - never know with a warranty claim.
> 
> In this case, Tamko calls for "Full shingle, 29", 23", 16 3/8, 10 3/8" rinse and repeat. what's nice is when you lop your 29" piece, you get 10 3/8" left over, when you lop your 23", your left with 16 3/8...perfect arrangement with no waste.


When you follow this practice, you get the best color blend on the roof as well. Some roofers have their own "system" they follow, which doesn't always follow manufacturer recommendations. 

I mean, it works of course.... but if you have two houses side by side, both with the same shingle and color, the one done with the four step system versus any other way.... will just "look" better. You get a nicer and more consistent color blend and better alignment of the cutouts on the overlay part of the shingle.

The same is true on three tab shingles. OC for example, recommends that three tabs be applied across and up, just like a dimensional.... for a proper color blend on the roof. But, most guys rack three tabs because it's more efficient.

But, when racking a three tab, OC recommends working from multiple bundles to get a good color blend. Most roofers don't. They work from a single bundle when racking and the color blend comes out looking awful IMHO.

Something to say for those manufacturers recommendations.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I can't stand heights.


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

madmax718 said:


> I can't stand heights.


Not being nasty, but how do you make it in construction with a fear or discomfort with heights?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I hate heights too. So far, I'm doing well.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

jb4211 said:


> I hate heights too. So far, I'm doing well.


Funny story Jon.... this ACTUALLY happened.

Back when I was on the wholesale side of the business, an apartment complex I had sold a couple of truckloads of OC 3-tab shingles to, were having a problem with the shingles lining up correctly. So I made arrangements for the rep to meet me on the job site.

Now, I'm a big guy.... but he easily dwarfed me. So we get there and he scampers up the aluminum extension ladder like it was nothing. So, I follow him up, thinking I might learn something. The only problem was, it was two stories in the air and it was slightly windy. I mean it was only a 4/12 pitch, but once I was up there.... I was stuck.

I couldn't bring myself to get back on that ladder because there was only about a foot of ladder above the gutter board and I just couldn't bring myself to get back on it. One of the roofers was actually holding on to me because I guess I was standing in the wrong place and started to slide down toward the eave.

Fortunately, they had a LUL (sp?).... a big 'ol fork lift with a box they used to load windows and get them to the second floor. They went and got it and raised it up to the roof for me. I stepped into the box and they lowered me down.

That was the LAST roof I ever got on.... :laughing:


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

CompleteW&D said:


> Funny story Jon.... this ACTUALLY happened.
> 
> Back when I was on the wholesale side of the business, an apartment complex I had sold a couple of truckloads of OC 3-tab shingles to, were having a problem with the shingles lining up correctly. So I made arrangements for the rep to meet me on the job site.
> 
> ...


Ok. I'm not that bad. lol
I don't like heights, but I do what I gotta do to get the job done.

I've had a few high - 3-story - window capping jobs that I initially tried from a ladder. One I climbed to the necessary height, I decided no way. I went to Plan B: I removed the sashes and capped from the inside.

I had shutter jobs that I tried from a ladder - initially; only to eventually complete from the inside as well.

I don't do high, steep roof work, but my roofer does.lol. I swear he's part monkey.

I've been about 40' in scissor lifts and boom trucks to get jobs done. I hate it. I'm a little white knuckled in the beginning. But, I get the job done. I'm always really nervous in the very beginning and way more comfortable towards the end. But, I never like it.

If I was meant to be that high I would've been born taller or with wings. I hate to fly too - a lot. But, sometimes that's the only practical choice of transportation.


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

madmax718 said:


> I can't stand heights.


I don't mind them much, but not super fond of the high stuff. That's why my tallest ladder is 28'. For anything over that, I've got a small bucket truck and a tow behind boom lift. Both 35 feet. It it's taller than that or a spot where I can't use the equipment, I don't want the job. 
At 52, I have no desire to be a high wire act.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

CrescentGutter said:


> I don't mind them much, but not super fond of the high stuff. That's why my tallest ladder is 28'. For anything over that, I've got a small bucket truck and a tow behind boom lift. Both 35 feet. It it's taller than that or a spot where I can't use the equipment, I don't want the job.
> 
> At 52, I have no desire to be a high wire act.



We are still a bit of a circus act. We carry a 40' on top of the truck and we'll still hang everything up to a 6/12 from the edge of the roof no matter the height. I must admit though that I've gotten pretty soft and really don't go up on the roof much. I sometimes even have a hard time watching them hang from the edge..I usually stay on the ground and do the clean up or make the leader.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

I worked with a guy who hated heights...we were doing stucco at the time. You'd never know he didn't like heights until you stepped on the staging without telling him. Make a little shake and you'd hear about it.

His attitude was one of "yeah I hate heights but the works gotta get done so...."


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

jb4211 said:


> Ok. I'm not that bad. lol
> I don't like heights, but I do what I gotta do to get the job done.
> 
> I've had a few high - 3-story - window capping jobs that I initially tried from a ladder. One I climbed to the necessary height, I decided no way. I went to Plan B: I removed the sashes and capped from the inside.
> ...


Nothing like the 120'.boom lift fully extended and driving it from that high! That'll make your butt pucker


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I wouldn't even want to watch that from the ground. lol


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

you guys are missing quite the view :thumbup:


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

You're a BAAAaaad man.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

No we're not. You just sent us those pictures. Now we're in the know.


----------

